# Getting keys cut around Grafton Street?



## muffin1973 (27 Jan 2011)

Hi all

anyone know of anywhere around Grafton St/Aungier/Georges/Dame st I can get keys cut? 

thanks

Muffin


----------



## shesells (27 Jan 2011)

The Dry Cleaners on the Corner of George's St and Dame Street do keys as far as I remember.


----------



## Crugers (28 Jan 2011)

Or if the key is not one of the 'run of the mill' types, you could try J Williams Ltd opposite the entrance/exit to Stephens Green Shopper car park.
No connection!


----------



## Sol28 (28 Jan 2011)

Theres a place on the first floor on the Stephens Green shopping centre - at the top right hand side of the escalator at the main entrance.


----------



## muffin1973 (28 Jan 2011)

Hi all

thanks for the suggestions much appreciated!

Sol I thought that place had closed down?

Crugers, would that place do normal keys? They're just house keys?

M


----------



## Sol28 (28 Jan 2011)

It may have closed down - havent passed by there in a month or two.


----------



## muffin1973 (28 Jan 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## maureen (28 Jan 2011)

there is a shoe repair shop on South Anne street. They might do it there?


----------



## Crugers (28 Jan 2011)

Williams do all (or nearly all keys) from house keys to bespoke handcut safe keys...

If it's just a run of the mill Yale or Basta house key then most Shoe Heel Bars that do keys would have the blanks...


----------



## muffin1973 (28 Jan 2011)

brilliant thanks Cruger, I just rang them and they said they do cut all types of keys and are open till 5.30pm so am going to head in there later, thanks for all the suggestions guys.

M


----------

